# Rear brake issue with 05 F350...any ideas?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just put on a new set of rear calipers and brake pads on my 05 F350 SRW (diesel). Gravity bled the calipers then bled the system the normal way, got some air out and must have bled them out about 10 more times after. I've turned wrenches for years and have done this quite a few times. I've checked and double checked the hose fittings and everything is bone dry, no leaks and I still have a very soft pedal. A friend of mine is a Ford tech and he said they run off the power steering and thats full with no issues. I checked all the lines and other fittings and all dry. Any ideas?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I figured as much............


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't give up on us yet!
Have you tried bleeding them with the engine running? I remember doing this years ago on some school buses that had soft pedals and it worked. The hydro boost helps make more pressure than just your foot.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Bigfoot Brent;1342087 said:


> Don't give up on us yet!
> Have you tried bleeding them with the engine running? I remember doing this years ago on some school buses that had soft pedals and it worked. The hydro boost helps make more pressure than just your foot.


I never thought of that, it does have a somewhat firm pedal when not running but running it's soft. There's plenty of fluid streaming out even not running. It spray's about 2ft back.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Brian Young;1342019 said:


> I figured as much............


I bet if I posted "hey look at my 9 million stupid lights flashing" I have 200 replies by know. This site is such a waste of time.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mod's can delete this post.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Too bad you had such a short fuse about it. There is a correct answer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Double check the rear calipers and pads. Make sure that the pads and calipers and hold downs are moving freely. The other thing that could be,,,air in the master cylinder somehow, see if thats the case as well. Hydroboost brakes or vacuum brakes dont matter while bleeding brakes so that shouldnt make a difference.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry guys for the short tempered response, yesterday was one of the worst days in a long time. I'm getting so sick of paying, paying, paying and we've been in business a while so I know how it goes some times but i'm really, really getting tired of all of it. I found myself driving to put in a resume at a job center for a position at General Electric as they were hiring tons of people. About 3 blocks away I had a change of heart and decided to stick it out the next two season's and see how it goes. I'm just soooo tired of doing all of this the right way and taking it up the you know what. Any ways it ended up being the wrong caliper,the idiots at the parts store re-box a caliper and put it in the wrong box so I ended up with 2 right sides and the bleeder was on the bottom of the caliper so I couldn't get all the air out. I ended up finding the right one at a NAPA AND it's a lifetime warranty PLUS, check this out....it also comes with a roadside assistance for 2 years on any repairs, fuel, flat tires,etc....I couldn't believe it. So all is good now. Thanks to the guys who tried to help!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

We all ave had those days. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Calipers on the ford trucks blow. My truck loves to eat them. Just for a heads up make sure to check your slide pins on the calipers every once in a while. You should never seize the **** out of them. That's how I've figured out to make mine last


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

abbe;1342664 said:


> Calipers on the ford trucks blow. My truck loves to eat them. Just for a heads up make sure to check your slide pins on the calipers every once in a while. You should never seize the **** out of them. That's how I've figured out to make mine last


Yeah our 06 had to have an inspection yesterday and the tech said both sides were frozen up. Luckily I had 1/32 left so it didn't eat into the rotor. He slathered that stuff on,lol. I really need to keep up on general maintenance, hard to do everything all the time.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I've found NAPA parts usually tend to be the best myself. NAPA actually seems to cater to the heavier trucks a bit whereas the other stores are more for Joe Homeowner and carry crappier parts.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been slowly getting away from dealing with NAPA....or anyone aftermarket really in the past few years. I have found the prices at Ford to be close enough that its worth it, and the quality to be way better too. I always use my friends account for his discount, and just tell them to put it on a cash slip


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Brian Young;1342621 said:


> Sorry guys for the short tempered response, yesterday was one of the worst days in a long time. I'm getting so sick of paying, paying, paying and we've been in business a while so I know how it goes some times but i'm really, really getting tired of all of it. I found myself driving to put in a resume at a job center for a position at General Electric as they were hiring tons of people. About 3 blocks away I had a change of heart and decided to stick it out the next two season's and see how it goes. I'm just soooo tired of doing all of this the right way and taking it up the you know what. *Any ways it ended up being the wrong caliper,the idiots at the parts store re-box a caliper and put it in the wrong box so I ended up with 2 right sides and the bleeder was on the bottom of the caliper so I couldn't get all the air out.* I ended up finding the right one at a NAPA AND it's a lifetime warranty PLUS, check this out....it also comes with a roadside assistance for 2 years on any repairs, fuel, flat tires,etc....I couldn't believe it. So all is good now. Thanks to the guys who tried to help!


I've had that happen with OEM Ford parts. Talk about making you mad. Glad you got it figured out though!!


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

check to see if you put the calipers on the wrong sides,it is easy to do,the bleeders should be at the top not down.you will never get it bled .more than one guy has overlooked this. also check the load sensing device on the rear end housing if equipped,this device limits rear brake force according to squat/load,ford sells a part to eliminate\lock out this troubling unit.


----------

